
Fund Managers Are Ditching Wall Street for Florida - bmpafa
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-04/florida-nabs-money-managers-as-property-tax-cap-boosts-its-pitch
======
bmpafa
Any takes on what FL's incentive is here? With no state income tax, and with
the relatively modest # of people employed by funds, why target investment
funds?

~~~
anoncoward111
States with no income tax make a lot of money off of property tax. The more
businesses and employees they bring physically into the state, the more they
make.

Florida loves poaching people from high cost of living states. Typically they
are moving later on in life, so they don't overload the public education
system.

